
Sex-selective abortion: Gendercide in the Caucasus - deusclovis
http://www.economist.com/news/europe/21586617-son-preference-once-suppressed-reviving-alarmingly-gendercide-caucasus
======
Shivetya
If people are aghast at this happening, just wait till when/if they can
determine genetically whether or not a child might be gay. There are already
people in the West who favor abortion for certain non life threatening birth
defects, it won't be long before children will be screened for even possible
other traits

------
IvyMike
To my biased cultural sensitivities, this is some fucked-up bullshit.

But beyond that: it feels like this gender unbalance simply can't be stable in
the long term. At some point, women become a scarce resource and thus more
valuable.

Maybe there are some hints of that happening already. For example, this
episode of Vice shows that dating in China has started to become more and more
difficult for men. [http://hbo.vice.com/episode-
four](http://hbo.vice.com/episode-four)

I can't imagine what these countries will look like if this gender disparity
persists for 100 years or more.

~~~
deusclovis
Ironically, the women who did not get aborted become more valuable over time.

